# VIP 211k remote



## phaeton16 (Jun 9, 2012)

Is there a way to get a IR repeater or a RF remote for under 50.00


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

phaeton16 said:


> Is there a way to get a IR repeater or a RF remote for under 50.00


Dish has one that works well. IR to UHF Pro 10.1


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

If the 211k uses the same remote as the 222k, I bought a pair of 4.0 IR/UHF pros off ebay for under 15$ shipping included.

Works just fine with tv2. One for each bedroom.


----------

